
Vinnie – Your Wine Assistant - VinnieAssistant
https://vinnie.app
======
VinnieAssistant
Don’t know which wine to choose for dinner? Vinnie is the app that helps you
choose the best wine for every occasion. Based on users’ feedback and on
artificial intelligence to help you find out your food pairing, Vinnie selects
the perfect fit for your needs.

Check this out and don't hesitate to get back to us for some feedback !

